# Revolutionary Camping Invention!



## Paco

*You are in luck!!!*

I am Nigerian prince with a large sum of funds for just such an opportunity.
Please provide me with your bank account number and routing number I will transfer large sums of funds without delay.
I look forward to transacting business with you!


----------



## Spintowin

WOW! That sounds amazing! 1000 nights in the last 20 years?! WOW! Must be a record! WOW! Now why don't you take your scammin ass somewhere else bud.


----------



## caverdan

So are we to guess what you're offering as an investment opportunity? 

Maybe it's a stove that makes ice as it cooks your food? 

Solar powered expresso maker and cup with built in steamer? 

Satellite wifi hot spot self erecting shade structure charging station with built in porn hub? 

Anyone else care to guess what he's offering us to invest in? :mrgreen:


----------



## richp

caverdan said:


> S
> Anyone else care to guess what he's offering us to invest in? :mrgreen:



Hi, 

It's clear from the Yeti reference that this is a thermostatically controlled self-draining cooler.

Rich Phillips


----------



## Paco

It's clear from his username that it's......Weed.

Makes sense--- its a STAPLE for anyone who goes camping OR festivals. (Especially festivals.)

Genius. 

I wish I had invented it.


----------



## MikeG

Seven minute abs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB2di69FmhE


----------



## SherpaDave

I think it’s Zach trolling us with the Rapid Rung 3. Use it at concerts to get on the stage, hunting to get in the tree stand.

By the way I got the notice my RR2 shipped so I’ll be able to experiment these new uses.


----------



## Fly By Night

Say it isn't so.


----------



## Brewski

Is it a kayaker who carries their own gear, and doesn’t drink my beer?


----------



## co_bjread

I'm hoping for a lid for the Yeti Load Out bucket that would make a better seal than a gamma lid. I think the load out bucket would make a great groover if you could put the right lid on it. 🤞


----------



## Fly By Night

co_bjread said:


> I'm hoping for a lid for the Yeti Load Out bucket that would make a better seal than a gamma lid. I think the load out bucket would make a great groover if you could put the right lid on it. 🤞



I think those are insulated, some R value between the cargo and sun would be nice.


----------



## mikesee

Hard to read the OP and think it was written by anyone other than Dwight K. Schrute.


----------



## mcguire

It would take more money than I’ll ever have to manufacture a kayaker that doesn’t drink my beer.


----------

